# Palpitations and Synthroid



## Girlygirl90 (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi,
I have mild/subclinical hypo and was put on 25mcg of Synthroid. The doctor didn't want to start me higher because I am prone to benign palpitations (PVC's.) I have yearly EKG and Echocardiogram and they are just plain benign early beats when I'm under stress due to MVP. Although they are benign, they are very annoying and distressing.

I have gone almost 2 years without them really bothering me. Maybe one per day...which is no big deal.

She said the Synthroid has been known to make them worse but a low dose should be okay.

I have been on Synthroid (this low dose) for 10 days now and yesterday I woke up and have been having these PVC's all day! Is this an adjustment period to the medicine while it's lowering my TSH? Will it stop?

Just wondering what OTHERS have experienced...not asking for medical advice. My echocardiogram and EKG are normal other than mild Mitral Valve Prolapse- my heart function is perfect.

Thanks!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

It is quite likely that it's just an adjustment thing. Many of us deal with palpitations. I've had them since college (20+ years ago), even though I wasn't diagnosed with any thyroid issues until 2 years ago (not that they weren't there, however). They were a lot worse when I was on too much Synthroid last year.

Definitely keep an eye on it...trust your instincts. If it seems to be getting out of hand, of course talk to your doctor about it.


----------



## HotGrandma (Sep 21, 2012)

Just adding my 2 cents. Not sure if you're male or female or your age, but your menstrual cycle expecially menopause could also cause palps. Keep a log.


----------



## Girlygirl90 (Jan 9, 2013)

Thank you! It went away within a day...very strange. When I was 5 months pregnant they were so bad- I had the whole workup. Benign PVC's. Then, they disappeared. So strange. So, I know they are hormone related as well!


----------



## surge (Aug 15, 2012)

The are hormone related and thyroid helps control some of those hormones, so you see, it's all intermixed. I had heart palps before I had my thyroid removed. I still have them, but the instances and intensity are both decreasing over time. I think this bad day was an instance of your body adjusting. I also think you might have a few more, and you might even begin to notice a pattern, but they should resolve within the day or so. Keep an eye on it so you can mention it to the doc the next time your in/have your levels checked.


----------

